# Ordering Live food online?



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, I buy my bugs from any of three pet shops near me but sometimes they dont have the smaller locusts i need so spend half the day going round different shops trying to find them! I've been looking at getting live food online, but not sure if they will be any good when they arrive? Obviously they must be ok to some extent or live food wouldn't be available online. Just wondering if people buy theirs online and could give me any advice, 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I was a bit dubious of it at first il admit. But having to feed a daily diet of small locusts and the local shops being sooo unreliable i had to do it really. I went to swell reptiles and iv been really happy with them so far! out of every super pack i get theres only one or two dead and by the time iv used them all (about 6 boxes), theyve not started to die like the shop ones seem to (in my experience anyway) so id really recommend them :no1:

Buy cheap reptile livefood online at Swell Reptiles


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok thank you, yeah I'm finding them really unreliable too and think by the time I've paid petrol getting to the different places I may as well buy them online n pay postage! The thing is I like to look at what I'm buying, some tubs I've had have lasted and I've been impressed but like I went to feed my agama today and found a few dead ones, yet it's a fairly new tub!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I know what you mean, iv always had to look at something before i exchange money, its the way i was brought up :lol2: but its never nice haveing the 'is that it??' look from your animals when the livefoods died :blush:
Word of warning though, make sure you are awake to accept delivery...the only trouble iv had so far has been when some numpty postman decided he couldnt be bothered to take the package to the post office to be collected and left them in his van over night...but they were fine still! Lesson learnt :bash:


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Buying online is definitely a lot better, because you can never be sure how long the live food has been on the shelves in shops. when you buy online they are almost specially packed for you, you have to pay a few more pence for postage but they rarely end up dead. I only ever buy from shops if i'm desperate and cant wait 1-2 days for some more to get here.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

I have this problem hate going the pet shop to find they have no food in, i order offline for the first time buying locust from surrey pet supplies was a good price for what i got, i bought medium ones but i should have got larger ones oops my own fault. Deffo worth buying online in bulk and paying a bit for delivery mate .


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh dear drayvan! Maybe I'll make sure I am awake! :lol2:
Thanks everyone, I think I'll give it a go! Better to spend a bit more on them if they are going to last and you know your gunna get them rather than relying on shops i suppose! (that's if mr postman wants to deliver them! ) hehe! 
Don't suppose anyone owns or knows anyone that owns an orange spotted agama do they?


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

So I guess if they last abit longer then I should buy a few more tubs? Or is it best to stick to what I wold usually buy? :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Id order what you would normally need and see how you go, would save you overbuying if you pick the wrong size (like i did :lol2 maybe as a sort of trial order, might be worth trying a few different suppliers like surrey reptiles and see who you are happier with and then start ordering in more bulk :2thumb:


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Oo yeah, good idea thanks  I have to get the small locusts which usually end up medium or maybe bigger by the time I get to the end of the tub! Dunno what I do to them :lol2:


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

LittlebugOSA said:


> So I guess if they last abit longer then I should buy a few more tubs? Or is it best to stick to what I wold usually buy? :lol2:


do you have a tub setup for your feeder insects? if you dont, i recommend you buy a medium sized plastic tub to put them in and put a small cup of food in for them, if you feed them you are, gutloading them for your reptile, and they will survive a much longer time, half of the time they die in the tubs is because its been a while since they have been fed :2thumb:, if you do this it will save you buying more locusts.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

LittlebugOSA said:


> Oo yeah, good idea thanks  I have to get the small locusts which usually end up medium or maybe bigger by the time I get to the end of the tub! Dunno what I do to them :lol2:


:lol2: Whatever you do to them they like it! wish mine stuck around long enough to grow, my African bullfrog is eating me out of house and home!! :gasp: 

With Swell if your after small ones the 'small' they sell are the diddly little ones and the mediums are about pets at home 3rds size. Large are still only about an inch long! So depending on 'how' small your looking at : victory:


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been keeping them in their tubs they came in n putting food in with them on advice from the pets shop, but have seen those cricket keeper things that may be worth a shot?


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

if you go on Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood Direct from the farm to your door thats where i always get my live food from and they are amazing and if you need some more they do mega boxes of either 25,50 or 100 on the locusts they are great all the locusts i have bought from there have been in mint condition and you get about 40 crickets for £2.20 brilliant i would highly reccomend. cricket keepers are great aswell just a ball ache gettin them in there!


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> :lol2: Whatever you do to them they like it! wish mine stuck around long enough to grow, my African bullfrog is eating me out of house and home!! :gasp:
> 
> With Swell if your after small ones the 'small' they sell are the diddly little ones and the mediums are about pets at home 3rds size. Large are still only about an inch long! So depending on 'how' small your looking at : victory:


Oh ok cool that's a big help, thanks, cos I've found the different shops have different ideas on the sizes of them :lol2:


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

mattyrobo said:


> if you go on Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood Direct from the farm to your door thats where i always get my live food from and they are amazing and if you need some more they do mega boxes of either 25,50 or 100 on the locusts they are great all the locusts i have bought from there have been in mint condition and you get about 40 crickets for £2.20 brilliant i would highly reccomend. cricket keepers are great aswell just a ball ache gettin them in there!


Oh ok, thank you I think I will have to try out a few different places online


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

also with them you can do a repeat or so you dont have to worry about going there to re order you just send them a message of how you would like to do it eg: weelksy fortnightly or every 3 weeks think n4 is the most but thats what i do every week


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow that's clever


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

i thought it was and it works really well never had a problem with it tell you how to do it on the website


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

mattyrobo said:


> also with them you can do a repeat or so you dont have to worry about going there to re order you just send them a message of how you would like to do it eg: weelksy fortnightly or every 3 weeks think n4 is the most but thats what i do every week


That actually sounds pretty handy. Might try an order or two from them too! :2thumb:


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

if you go on the information column on the right had side its at the bottom under regular orders infact heres the link : 
http://www.livefoods.co.uk/regular.php?osCsid=931a562b22e9612f7d76075de369a128


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm impressed lol def gunna try this online bug shopping!


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

i wouldnt advise buying the cricket keepers, they cost like £15 or something stupid for a little plastic box. what i did is pop into wilkinsons and bought a small tub for £3 which is about 30cm x 45cm x 30cm and is perfect


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh ok, wicked, il pop in and buy one in the next couple of days ready for my new online bugs


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

if you order before 3 pm i think it is they get here the next day but if you order after 3pm on a friday they wont be here till monday


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

If your reptile eats cockroaches, i would recommend setting up a dubia cockroach colony, simple, relatively cheap to set up and after a few months you'll have free food for your animal/s!


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm not sure if he can, he's an orange spotted agama??


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

i aint got a clue with that 1 as i have a beardy


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

LittlebugOSA said:


> Hmm not sure if he can, he's an orange spotted agama??


not sure how big they get, but the cockroach babys are about the size of a 5pence piece, up to about index finger size as adults, if you are interested, there are plenty of videos on youtube, just search "dubia breeding colony" you'll find loads of results, if you think i can help, feel free to pm me


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Should think he would have no problem tackling some roaches :2thumb:


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh ok, thank you  Ill have a look! 
I've read that the o s agama care is similar to bearded dragon care, but obv not sue eif they can eat exactly the same, he is quite small, grows up to 8 inches including tail n so far he is about 6  which is why he has small locusts


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Just had a quick google on them....omg how cute are they!! :flrt: as long as you buy small/medium ones then you should be fine : victory:


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

LittlebugOSA said:


> Oh ok, thank you  Ill have a look!
> I've read that the o s agama care is similar to bearded dragon care, but obv not sue eif they can eat exactly the same, he is quite small, grows up to 8 inches including tail n so far he is about 6  which is why he has small locusts


yeah, if he eats crickets/locust he can almost definitely have roaches. cockroaches are basically a better version of crickets, more nutritious, if you feed them correctly that is, , even better, they dont smell, make noise or jump like crickets do


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

i would stick with locusts just to be on the safe side and your lucky mine is only 14weeks and shes 9" and will grow to about 24" haha so i will need the big ones when shes older hahah


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely aren't they! I originally wanted a beardie but I don't have the space for a huge viv for one  maybe in the future! 
He is rather cute if I knew how to put pics up on here I'd add some! Can't believe he's so tiny, before I got him I thought 8inches was quite big, but he's tiny!
Can't believe he was even smaller than when I gothim, he is just always gunna be baby size  

I've only found online that I can feed locusts, crickets and waxworms/ mealworms so I'm eager to find people that own this species so that I can get more ideas on food!


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Cockroaches...No noise and no jumping is a plus!! Crickets always seem to escape my viv too!!


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

mines great love her and you go on your profile click on album then add albumn then add photo its simples


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

if your agama eats crickets, he will love cockroaches, give it a think.


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

mattyrobo said:


> mines great love her and you go on your profile click on album then add albumn then add photo its simples


Haha ok thanks il try


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Jakenicholls said:


> if your agama eats crickets, he will love cockroaches, give it a think.


Thing is he doesn't seem to catch the crickets in time, they hide during the day and he is asleep wen they one out at night  also have problems with keeping them in the viv! I keep finding them jumping about the place!


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

mines like this she will chase the locusts all day but the crickets hide so she cant find them and then at night and there for 15 mins trying to get them all out piss take !!


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, I paniced when i heard they can start eating your reptile :s I thought he had eaten them all, then one night I saw one jump about in there and as I looked closer there was more than just one!


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

i usually put 3 in the viv in the morning let her have them but i will keep moving them infront of her than lateron i will give her about 4 locusts then she has salad in her bowl


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh ok maybe if I used the tongs for them then I know where they are going... In his belly!!


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

would be better yess or take him out to feed and put him in a plastic box and then he can still hunt then and wont have to get lazyy!


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Ahh good idea  he's still abit shy, had him for nearly 2months now(very new to the world of reptiles!) and he can still get very jumpy when I try n get him out!


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

with cockroaches, just put them in a shallow pot so they cant climb out and so your reptile can put its head in and eat away


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh cool thanks


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

LittlebugOSA said:


> Oh cool thanks



my pleasure, if you need any help, feel free to send me a private message :2thumb:


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## mattyrobo (Jul 8, 2012)

no problemmm


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

mattyrobo said:


> mines great love her and you go on your profile click on album then add albumn then add photo its simples


thank you i have now uploaded some pictures for you all to see in my album


----------



## sooksyajets (Jul 8, 2012)

*cockroach prices gone up *

hi i am looking for some one that sells or is willing to start selling dubia cock roach only looking for nymphs about 5-12 mm my supplier just put his price up :censor: so looking round for new supplier can pay via paypal :flrt:


----------

